
'Ventilators' donated by Elon Musk can't be used on coronavirus patients - rafaelc
https://news.yahoo.com/ventilators-donated-elon-musk-cant-150000445.html
======
ilamont
Via the LA Times Business writer:

'Although sometimes though not usually referred to as “ventilators” even by
professionals, BiPap devices are not the high-end highly desired invasive
ventilators that hospitals so desperately need. (GM and Ford have partnered up
with ventilator makers to manufacture these.)'

[https://twitter.com/russ1mitchell/status/1245502084243263489](https://twitter.com/russ1mitchell/status/1245502084243263489)

------
jdc
Could these machines not be used for the patients without a contagious
respiratory infection who need help breathing?

That way the proper ventilators are available to people with covid-19.

